# Mussels



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Anyone tried those "Green Shell Mussels" for feeding?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I tried mussles with my fish, after taking one bite one of my reds darted to the other side of the tank and smashed into the wall. I'm guessing this means they don't like it. You might have better luck with your fish but it's been the only food I couldn't get my fish to eat at all


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

thnx for the reps man


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

you can try it, its a nutrious food

damn all this talk about mussels is making me REALLY want some clams casino


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

I've fed mussels to my P's one time and they ate it but really didn't seem to care for it.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

I've been keeping freshwater mussels in a couple of my tanks, they really help with the water clarity.


----------



## Daywalker (Aug 15, 2004)

Makoa84 said:


> I've fed mussels to my P's one time and they ate it but really didn't seem to care for it.


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

sometimes i give them mussels but the dont really like it


----------



## lbj23 (Jun 20, 2004)

yea i put mussels in da tank n dey experimented with it but never touched it again, n i bought 2 pounds of dat stuff cuz it was cheap haha, but its all good!


----------

